# Newbie from Staffordshire saying hello



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Well my first post  

I'm not sure where to start really....... we've been ttc for around 2 years and after blood tests, failed HSG, lap and dye under GA we have been told it's down to my eggs, my AMH (think thats right) is low. OH SC was fine. 
We have then played the waiting game for IVF on nhs, not too long really we could get on as soon as we reached 2 years. I didn't realise how involved it was as like most i'd heard about it and seen it on the tv but never knew what it truly involved.
Anyway I am now well into my first treatment   i started suprecur on 28/01/12 and my first scan is on 22/02/12 when i start on menopur 300iu, which i think is a high dose due to my amh?? then next scan 02/03/12 and EC prob be around 6/03/12 under sedation so it's all happening!!!
I am feeling fine at the moment but it is only day 14, my period arrived few days late and is in full flow and bit of head ache yesterday but other wise feeling ok. Not sure if that is normal maybe side effects start later into it??
Injections have been ok i was really worried about doing them as bit of fobia about needles but managing some days it's better than others!
I've been very open about the treatment all my family and most friends know and also work as i thought easier for people to be understanding, and everyone so far has been. Of course there are times when i think do they not understand how hard this is and  has been for past 2 years but unless someones been through it i just don't think anyone can comprehend what it's like.
I am lucky i have horses and if it hadn't been for them i would for sure of had a break down, i always had something to look forward to doing with them so if my period arrived i'd focus on looking forward to my next competition or training sessions. The only downside is what i'm going to do whilst the treatment is happening, they keep me happy and sane but people are saying i should stop riding completly towards EC and def stop for the 2ww. I know it's a sore subject and i think i'll just have to do what i feel is best for me at the time.
I have stopped all caffeine and alcohol taking preg supplement and royal jelly and also been for accupuncture, diet wise just trying to drink more water.
So any words of wisdom muchly appreciated, anything i can do eat take etc that people have found might help..... or just any advice would be great.

ok sorry i think i have dribbled on for far to long, it feels like i've been to counciling quite a weight lifted getting it all out there, thanks for reading xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey hun  

Welcome to the site  

I glad your finding the injections ok. Have you had any side effects? Its all very daunting at first isnt it.

I am also in Staffordshire. What clinic are you at? We are at Burton.

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, cullohill!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Oooh, how exciting that you are now having treatment!! You will find you might have side effects like the ones you describe (others might have different ones), it is just the drugs doing their work!

I have a needle phobia, I got my hubby to do all the injections for me, I just looked away and focussed on something else like the tv!

I agree, unless someone has had trouble conceiving it is hard for them to fully understand the impact that it has on your life. I think you are lucky that you have something that you can always turn to for comfort, and to take your mind off things. I am not sure about horse riding, I have googled it and from what I have read different clinics say different things, so it is better to ask your consultant what they suggest. Personally, I am always one that thinks "rather safe than sorry"!

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

West Midlands & Welsh Borders ~ CLICK HERE

Supplements & Fertility Friendly Foods ~ CLICK HERE

Acupuncture Reflexology & Chinese Medicine ~ CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck! I hope the rest of your cycle goes well and the pee stick gives you fantastic news soon!!       

Sue


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Beckyboo79 said:


> Hey hun
> 
> Welcome to the site
> 
> ...


Thanks, no side effects yet - i think?!? maybe they'll start soon?? slight head aches last couple days but i get alot anyway.

I'm at Burton too!!!! how exciting  how are you finding it there?? been lovely so far for me all seem really nice...... you are nearly at the end of your treatment/cycle?? how exciting!! i have everythin crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Morning hun how are you?

That's good that you have no side effects. I was lucky and didn't really have any either. Are you drinking lots of water? I found I had a headache if I didn't drink enough. By the end of the suprecur 
(I was on it 3 weeks) I did feel quite bleurgh and was ready to start the suprecur. Felt lots better then. Are you bruising from your jabs?

Yes the staff at button are lovely I always feel at ease there 

Yes I'm in the dreaded 2ww now so excited & scared about testing on Thursday. You will soon be at this point, it doesn't seem like 5 minutes since I started injecting lol

Take care hun

Xxxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Becky, i'm doing ok thanks getting hot flushes now mainly at night so at least i know something is happening!! Headaches come and go but nothing too major, only one week left to go before my baseline scan so hopefully will go quickly!
I am drinking lots of water, more than i used to and i think it def helps. No not bruising at all did with first jab and nothing since but i don't bruise easily.
How is your 2ww going only 2 days to go i can't imagine how you are feeling? Have you been doing anything different? Did you have to rest alot after the transfer??
Have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning hun  

Im glad youre not feeling too bad, you can end up feeling a bit bleurgh by the end of d/r but it does improve when you strat stimms. FIngers crossed for your baseline scan  

I bruised like mad from start to finish. Wasnt pretty lol. They have all gone now though thankfully lol.

Its all going ok i think. Period hasnt come yet so thats a good sign lol. Have had slight cramps in my tummy and sore boobs but i think thats normal, the pessaries cause that. I had the transfer on a friday and came back to work on the tuesday. I only work in an office though so its not physical or anything. Ive been taking it wasy hubby has been fantastic at looking after me. Ive not lifted a finger at home since before egg collection. Im so proud of him bless him, didnt think he would be like this.

Thanks hun, im so scared now its so close

xxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey hun

Think i spoke too soon about the bruising got myself a corker today!! think maybe because i rushed and kept hold of my pinch of skin throughout anyway didn't hurt anymore just pretty purple patch  

I work in an office too, i've been told probably have EC on tues and ET thurs so booked tues-fri off work and see how i feel, just got to try and make myself rest so used to being busy doing things especially with 2 horses and mini shetland 

Not sure if my husband will be quite as good as yours!! but as we speak he is cooking me dinner while making me sit down in front of the fire!!

So not long for you now.... are you tempted to test tomorrow or were you told not too until thursday?? so exciting and daunting.

Trying to stay positive but read on here about low AMH and lower chances so feeling bit low, also read about vits and mins that poepl take on here and not sure if should be taking more than i am??

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi hun

Aw sorry you got a bruise. My tummy was very multi coloured by the end of the injections lol

Yeah good idea to have those days off, you need day after ec off cos of the sedative. so be a good idea to have the rest of the week off, thats what i did. And you wont be able to be looking after your horses too much, have to take it easy hun. (Im scared of horses)

You will be surprised bout your hubby. I didnt expect mine to be the way he is. I still cant believe hes being like it. 

Ive not tested, only about 16 hours to go now. So scared. 

What vitamins you taking at the mo hun?

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey hun  

Hows it all going? Have you had ec yet? Hope youre well?

xxxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey you, had EC on tuesday sore as hell to behonest much more painful than thought and not eased up that much this morning where you the same??
17 eggs collected, 13 mature, 10 fertilised, 9 split and 2 4 cell grade 2 best of bunch so can have put back today. You had 2 put back didn't you? i never thought i'd have the choise shall i go with 2?? xxx
I am so thrilled for you, do you go to clinic for scan? we're getting there for 9.30 if yo uhappen to be there at same time say hello  we're both tall, OH dark hair i'm reddy blonde.
hope scan goes wel xxxx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Morning girls.

Sorry to gatecrash but i thought i'd jut say a quick hi. I live in Staffordshire, in Stafford. Im half way through the second week of the 2ww.

I had my treatment at St Judes in Wolverhampton.


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

hi doodle, i've just started my 2ww how are you coping??

i'm at Burton clinic xx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

First week was fine, lots of little niggly aches, this week has been tough though, gets to the stage where you just wanna know whats going on


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

i can imagine first week not too bad and then second drags like hell!! have you had any 'signs' have you done anything special/different on 2ww to try help??
hope i can hld out for full 2ww!! xxx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

not really done much different other than hubby helped me do food shop, been taking a folic acid vitamin and trying to cut down caffine. Limiting myself to 1 small coffee (not had any for 2 days) and drinking caffine free diet coke. 

Signs come and go, abdominal cramps, pains just above hips, hurty boobs, backache, the tiniest tiniest bit of brown spotting and very very tired  (through doing nothing)


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

yes hubby helping is good isn't it  my pain is still bad so told work i won't be back monday or tuesday to make sure really rest and recover. I've been on decaf tea and coffee for long time now and trying to in crease water intake. 

oh do hope your signs are positive tiredness is good sign isn't it? have everything crossed, its so surreal isn't it? did you have 1 or 2 put back? xx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

had 2 put back, did a test this morning too and got a positive- so hang on in there sounds crazy but im still kinda in shock, waiting for the oficial test on monday x


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG OMG that is amazing!!!!!   fingers crossed all continues ok for you wow so chuffed. is today you officially test date or how early have you tested?? xxxxx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks hun. No i tested early- not my fault it was hubby nagging. Lol. OTD is tomorrow, but OH is working away for the week straight after the appointment at the clinic. He was worried about leaving me if we got bad news and his logic was if we get a positive we can celebrate a bit, if its a no then it could change up to OTD but if it didnt i was kind of prepared. Plus he brought the test, still feel nervous though - how are you finding the 2ww


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

so 2 days early you tested?? of course just wondering how early i might test   would just love to test on 18th mothers day and so i could tell my mum and MIL if it was good news as they've been through it all with me, but that would be 4 days early so think be too soon! its so hard isn't it, my other worry is if i test early and its negative just be disappointed early........

so have you tested again today?? all ok??

i feel much better today, nearly normal just tender in tummy but glad got today and tom off work so can get really rested before i go back. plus still very bloated, almost makes it harder as look pregnant and don't want that to go away!
hoping as feel bit better can do bit more which will hopfeully make time pass faster - its just so so hard when you have no idea whats going on in there!!

fingers crossed all went well for you and you've got a scan date to look forwad to xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Hiya, sorry for my delay, been off work since wed and i cant access this at home  

Didnt see you, you would have been on the front though and i had my scan round the back. We had to be there for 11 so you were probably leaving then. How did you find et? Did you have Mr Artley? Glad your pain is easing now, mine lasted a few days, its not nice but it does go. My scan went well, one lovely heartbeat fluttering away, been discharged from burton now  How many did you decide to have put back?

Hi doodlebear, how are you good luck today  

Regarding testign early, i didnt, we all have our reasons for tesitng early or not but i just thought to myself if i tested early i wouldnt have believed the result either way, and i think well they give you a test date for a reason, they know what they are talking about. I know its hard but do try to hold out if you can hun

Lots of love to you both

xxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Becky, yes we were at the front, no idea what we left was bit of a blur!! ET wasn't too bad, bit cranked open and uncomfy but ok, no i had indian lady doctor she did my EC too she was lovely very quiet and calm, did you have Mr Artley? we've had him all along for investigation work etc. Pain nearly gone now luckily just bit tender in there. We had 2 put back as not one at grade one so hopefully one will stick, or even two 
Oh wow how exciting to see lovely heart beat so excited for you its so amazing. Did you have any signs on 2ww? i keep feeling positive then negative its so hard.

going to try my hardest to not test early but it will be hard not known for my patience in these sort of situations!! 

trying to make myself rest currently, one more day off work but keep thinking of things i could be doing especially with the horses in this dry weather but mum has banned from being around them!!  not sure how long that will last xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes its not the nicest of things is it, dignity has gone hasnt it lol.

We had the asain lady for our first appointment when we were given go ahead for ivf (didnt have any tests there) and she did my scan on thurs with Karen. But yes we had Mr Artley for ec & et, he is really nice  

Im   for you hun. Ours were good grade 2's. One was a 3 cell and the other a 4 cell. Only one has stuck but we are over the moon with that  

After my pain eased from the whole procedure, i had really bad period pains for the first few days and tender boobs. Then the 2nd week i had wierd twinges like nothing i have had before. Was getting very tired towards the end of the 2ww and the 2 nights before i tested i had a strange taste in my mouth. But tried not to read into anything as it could all be the pessaries. It is so hard though, but not everyone gets symptons. How you getting on with the pessaries? You using them front or back?

PLease try not to test, im not very patient either, but you do get to a point where in a way you dont want to know incase it is a bfn, its like you would rather carry on being pupo just incase lol. The things we do eh lol.

Glad youre resting, and staying away from the horses, you really have to take it easy. Im still not really doing anything at home now, hubby has been fab, i will do a bit more when i ghet to 12 weeks but at the mo he wont let me lol

Take it easy hun

xxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes no dignity! although i had toxic shock syndrome when i was 18 and had every tom dick and harry having a look including students etc so kind a lost it then, nothing bothers me as much doen there now 

Oh yes really like Mr Artley would have liked him for EC and ET really as know him, he also did lap and dye on me. we actually got fed up of waitng back then and took advantage of husbands private health care and got it done privately by Mr Artley which was great instead of waiting 3 months done within a week! we also had all our talks with him about everything. oh well lets hope nice lady also has magic touch!

Thanks for   we also had good grade 2's both 4 cell, any sticking is good with me just onelittle fluttering heartbeat would be unreal.

I'm just tender in there, boobs bit sore more on inside than usual outside before period and got ache in groin area on left prob not connected but praying it is a good sign  Lets hope for twinges then next week! i suppose everyones different jusy hope i feel something to keep dream alive. Pessaries yes lovely, front ast the mo but might try back what did you do? not sure they staying high enough and quite residue seems to be about (sorry TMI) hope they're working?!

will try not to test, yes can see the point of not wanting to know. i know will start deading going for a wee just in case find started to bleed!

wow you are lucky with your hubby, mine is ok does just need bit of reminding with house work stuff and does one of those sigh/huff things but on the whole he is being good especially with horses. I did actually just sneak out and lunge Gator my lovely girl, she was impeccably behaved i knew she would be. it doesn't involve anything strenous just standing still while she trots round me in circles, to be honest it gave me big lift as she's so lovely and let me think about something else! hoping to do it quietly most days but make sure rest before and after and if tired will def listen to body and rest. i only work 1-6.30 so hope to rest abit in mornings before go in.

so will you have your next scan in stafford? did you get a print out from scan at burton? have you put much weight on through process??

hope you have lovely evening xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning hun, how you feeling today?

Oh dear sorry to hear you had toxic shock syndrome, that doesnt sound nice at all !! Until i had the ivf the only thing i had ever done down there was my smear lol so it was all new for me  

Im sure she has the magic touch too  . DOnt blame you for taking advantage of hubbys healthcare, thats what its there for  

I used the pessaries in the back door  . I asked them what was best, she said to put it up after last wee of night and then lie there all night. But i get up like 100 times a night so was really panicking, i thought well it will fall out if i put it front. And she then said that she thinks back is best as it absorbs into the bowel quicker that way. So i did back door all along, not nice but no chance of it falling out and no mess !! It was bridget that said that to us.

Aw thats nice you got to take your horse out, but yes deffo nothing strenuous. As it says on paper work, dontdo anything you may regret !! 

Ive been discharged from Burton now, was told to ring gp and arrange to see him to get referred to midwife, so went to see gp fri cos was off, hes put my notes ready for midwife to pick up wed or thur then she will be in touch to see me at about 10 weeks and organise the 12 wk scan at stafford hosp. It all seems a lot more real now. Never thought i would ever see a midwife !! Just hope it all continues to go smoothly. Cant wait to get to 12 weeks now, will feel safer then. Only 4 weeks to go lol

I weighed myself last week, since i started d/r on 23rd dec, i have put on a stone !! It does seem to be the norm though, other girls seem to have put on anything between 1/2 a stone to a stone. I have xmas weight too haha.

My evening was lovely thanks, i went to Ashiana for a curry with my friend for her birthday.

Hope you had a lovely eveing

xxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

Morning Becky

Feeling better again this morning thanks but glad not back to work til tomorrow, will try make most of resting today!! 

Yeah TSS was nightmare, veins collapsed, liver kidneys failing etc in intensive care nearly was gonna so very lucky! so from then on no tampons.

I went for back door last night and was much better, wish i'd chosen that from beginning! Just pray enough worked over past few days using front?!? I get up 1 to 2 times a night for wee sometimes go back to sleep but others lie awake mind wizzing, hope mind settles down as will need sleep when start back to work!

Yes i should put that saying on post its round the house to try and stop me from doing too much or something silly!  It is nnice having my horses just out back door so can do as much or as little as i want then come in and have rest.

Bet you're glad won't have to drive to Burton bit of treck for you. How exciting you'll have midwife contacting you its just so amazing and yes fingers doubley crossed all continues to go smoothly. I do panick abit that if i get bfp i'll then be even more nervous as my sis in law had 2 mis carriages and to go through that would be even more devastating. But we must stay positive and be brave. I can't beleive you're so close to your 12 wk scan now! i remember a while ago you said to me it didn't feel like 5 mins since you started you DR and you were now on 2ww and i didn't beleive you , but i do now i'm in smae position. lets just hope the next bit happens as quick and as successful as you too 

Ok a stone, i'm thinking i'll prob put on quite a bit as normally so active and eat alot. i am lucky i burn it off easily. my bmi was low and was told not to do any dieting, in fact some people said i was too thin to get pregnant but really i am tall and people think i'm thinner than i am. i didn't actually weigh myself before i started so will be bit of a guess   but i have got some clothes i know i can only wear when trim!   one thing is strange is bloated belly, i am lucky it is usually quite flat from all the riding. anyway fingers crossed it gets absolutely massive with baby inside  

oh i love curry, haven't had one for a while. my eve was relaxing just eating and watching some tele really, did ring mother in law for catch up luckily get on quite well with her. we have hubbies brother getting married this year but future sis in law on that side is bit tricky and MIL doesn't get on with her that well. all a bit sore as she actually got preg on wkend of my wedding as an -accident- but i have my opinion on that! it has been hard hearing MIL gushing about grand daughter when i thought it would be me in that position, she is better know she knows about everything it is a shame things are a bit strained between them all and MIL gets upset now as she doesn't see grand d a v much, thats why i just pray i can have baby so she can have gd relationship with our child.

right better have little potter, then more rest 

hope you have agood day xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey hun, glad your feeling better  

Back door is better isnt it, less messy, im sure it has still worked front so dont worry too much.

Yes very glad to not have to keep treking over to burton it has been a nightmare going over there, the worst had to be going for blood test after getting bfp on otd. Didnt even go to the clinic, just into the normal hosp for a blood test lol. Oh well hopefully wont ever go again lol.

Yes do try to stay postive, i know its hard sometimes. Thats awful that your sil has had 2 misscarriages, poor thing. My work colleague had icsi 6 years ago anf got a bfp but lost it at 8 weeks, she always said she wished it hadnt worked instead of having to go through that.

Yes it does fly doesnt it !! Im hoping my next 4 weeks fly by too. I hope you are successful too, im sure you will be hun    

Ah you lucky thing, i really have to watch what i eat. I washaving to watch my bmi before starting tx, it had to be 29 and it was 28 so i was lucky lol, i havent been able to wear most of my jeans for a few weeks now lol. My work trousers are very snug now too lol.

I get on with my mother in law too, and my father in law they are both great. Aw she will soon have another grandchild she can love & spoil rotten  

Ive gone really tired now, hoping my boss goes home after lunch so i can have a lazy afternoon lol

Hope your having fun pottering around 

xxxxxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

yes def agree on the back door much better   oh the things we talk about!!

Oh yes i've had all my bloods done over there it's not v nice is it, i hate having bloods too so always dread being in there, but now i hope more than anything i have to go after i get a bfp 

Feel more positive now, been bit busy with Gator this afternoon she was very good girl again and made me laugh alot which was good to do, and on plus side don't feel over tired so not as worried about going back to work tom just wasn't sure how i'd cope going back after relaxing so much but hopefully be ok.

Yes i do feel lucky with my weight, my mum's even slimmer than me! i'm sure my bmi was 21 or 22 and it had to be over 20 i think, think it would be much higher now  have you had any cravings yet? i know its funny but as soon as i'd had transfer i craved a fry up and cheese, prob just me being greedy!!! hope my work trousers fit tom! do people at your work know what you've been through??

hope your boss went home so you could have lazy afternoon, i don't even have internet on my computer at work so no sciving for me just hope its not too manic and stressy, most know what about the ivf just easier as work very closely with bunch they've all been v supportive but really have no idea what its all really been like.

have you got a room in your house for a nursery? if so are you re decorating it and when? are you tempted to start looking at baby things like prams etc?

right better finish tea while hubby does horses  have gd eve xxxx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Evening ladies, How's everything going for you both. x


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Morning ladies how are you both?

cullohill - im glad your feeling more postive, back to work today then?? Make sure you take it easy   My work know weve been through this, i work for a very small company there is only 6 of us, we are all quite close really, and my colleague in the office actually went through icsi 6 years ago so its not the first time here lol. Im glad your work have been supportive too. It must be hard for those that havent got it like us at work .

Yes we have a room, we have 3 beds, the 2nd bedroom is guest room as we have people stay quite often so the small room will be the nursery but i think thats quite cute   Not going to start yet, at the mo its got the tumble dryer & a wardrobe & other junk in there lol. When i get to 12 weeks i will sell the wardrobe and dryer and get a condensor dryer so i can have it in the kitchen (its an old one lol) and get the room emptied but prob wont decorate it that soon. Even though i know i will want to !! Went to my moms on sunday and she has the mothercare catalogue so i was looking through that at nursery furniture & prams, so many to look at !! Confusing!! not looking properly yet though lol

Hope you had a good evening, 

Doodlebear congrats on your bfp hun  Has it sunk in yet? Hope your taking it easy hun

Lots of love to you both

xxx


----------



## cullohill (Feb 9, 2012)

morning ladies

didn't feel that good first thing but for the reason i felt nearly normal again and was worried it was a bad sign. just been for accupuncture and feel much better now, my therapist is great and put my mind at rest and feeling more positive just have to come to terms with what will be will be and its down to luck and everyone is very different and i might not feel anything and be good news and might feel lots and be bad so just got to cross fingers!!
Just having lunch then off to work, just hoping i cope ok decided if too much will just tell them!

becky - we have 3 bed too and sort of know which room we would change, like you will hopefully try wait til 12 week. it is mind feild with everything out there. my sis in law has plenty of things ready to pass on and then hopefully case researching everything else  xxx

doodle - how are you doing? bet your lokking forward to your scan so exciting!! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so here are a few links that you might be interested in -

Cycle Buddies - CLICK HERE

West Midlands & Welsh Borders - CLICK HERE

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side.

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope you do take it easy at work hun. Ive never tried the accupuncture but it does seem to be quite popular 

Yes try not to think too much about symptons or lack of symptons or anything like that. We are all different and have different experiences in the 2ww and beyond. Hope youre feeling ok

Sue - i understand that this is an introduction area, but some of the cycle threads etc get so busy that its nice to have small threads like this one 

xxxx


----------

